# I love my Halogen Oven



## Lon (Apr 20, 2015)

I haven't used the gas oven in ages since I discovered this fast, energy efficient and easy cleanup way of cooking.

Any one else using one?  

http://www.amazon.com/Secura-Infrar...3&creativeASIN=B00573VYZ0/189-7383407-2303130


----------

